# Ferry quotes



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just been doing a quick search for prices for my one way trip to France on my MH at 7.3m long and 3.1 metres high ish 

P&O Ferries dover to calais £166.76
Brittany ferries - portsmouth to cherbourg - £217.00

Just got me thinking are their any days in particular that are cheaper to cross on than others ?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Usually week days Mon - Thur are cheaper than weekends and late evening is cheaper than early morning, but no hard and fast rules, each operator has different rules and timetables. 


Jim


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Sea france at 158 quid. I have always :lol: found them cheapest 

happy trails


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Sea france at 158 quid


How did u get that price muscibus, I just entered my measurements etc in and made the choice of the 08:30am sailing and it came out as £222


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave,

Just did the same for your measurements seafrance 12 may 0830 sailing £152.50. Strange eh? Are you sure you selected single journey?

pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL i just did it again and it came out at £152 !!

ah well I blame it on the interference on the internet 

so whats the SeaFrance service like anyone ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

And again on norfolkline, 12 may 0815, wt 4000kg £137.50. For some reason they dont ask for height but ask for weight. This is a good quote though.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just as an aside, there is a french ferry company operating on the newhaven - dieppe route www.transmancheferries.com has anyone used this service before?

pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

its weird though peejay as just above the quote when i do it, there is a little title bar stating"Your current selection: MOTORHOME (up to 6.5 m) + 0.80m extra, 2 passengers, payment in £"

even though i put 7.3m length in, hmmm looks like i will have to resort to the dog and bone to sort this out


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*hi*

so whats the SeaFrance service like anyone
we have been with sea france a couple of time's and found them to be as good as p&o. :roll: we saved up for a breakfast and surprisingly i thought it better than that of p&o
pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The seafrance service is on a par with p&o but is generally more expensive (at least it is when we book!). What sways us to p&o is the flexibility, they have more crossings and if you turn up early they let you hop on the next available ferry. Best prices are usually with the major clubs. This year though, we're going newhaven - dieppe by fast ferry, the advantage being it takes you further into france for not much more than the cost of dover/calais.

pete


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

I think it depends on time of day and season. Met a very experienced 'homer (five vans) in Alicante last year he told me you should not put in height etc cos they rarely check. Part of this is they offer internet prices that vary. The key is to stay out of peak hours. 

logging in and out of sea france i have got different prices for the same day!!

I have yet to see a reasonable P&O fare Sea France cover virtually every departure time. They always seem to racing to see who gets loaded fastest and leaves first!!!

cheers
Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Musicbus (barry) wrote;



> I have yet to see a reasonable P&O fare Sea France cover virtually every departure time. They always seem to racing to see who gets loaded fastest and leaves first!!!


Sorry Barry, have to disagree, when booking with caravan club the p&o price is always cheaper as p&o is their 'preferred' operator.

p&o have 30 crossings a day, seafrance have 18.

At the end of the day though, they're *all* making a tidy profit out of us (with the possible exception of speedferries at the moment).

pete.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

out of curiosity

Out June 24 11am
back July22 11.15am

PO 291.00
Sea France 215.00

doh!!! :roll: 

I have now had a four different prices !!

I am a CC member and a sea france member

who knows??

not drowning - waving

barry


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If it's a Summer holiday your'e planning, when the prices are sky high  , I've just seen an article in Eurocamp independent's mag that states free caravan/trailers, and no over height /over length supplements for MH's  
Dates and times are very flexible, and operators inc, Brittany Ferries Portsmouth-Caen or Cherbourg
Eurotunnel (save up to £171) on MH
P&O Portsmouth-Le Havre.
Diadvantage is of course you need to book your Hols with Eurocamp


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Harwich - Hook Of Holland*

Just booked a return from Harwich - Hook Of Holland in september on Stena hss craft - out friday back saturday week - £263.00 with motorhome ticket club - always quick friendly service.


----------

